# NEED HELP! good conduct certificate not issued?



## mackay (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi people, im new to this so bare with me here. Im a bit stuck, ill make this story short as possible, im in Australia, my fiance is in Sth.Africa, in the middle of processing prospective marriage visa, she need a good conduct report from UAE cause she worked there as airline hostess in 2005, a family member pasted away 2006. so she left the counrty and went back to Sth.Africa 2months before visa expires and work contract and resigned from work by email in Sth.Africa. UAE isnt issuing her with certificate, only reason they said was government cant issue due to security reasons. Can anyways help or explain anything? Could this be the reason to why there not issueing the report?


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi, don't understand something. If she is SAfrican what does she need a certificate of good conduct from the UAE? Are you two going to live in SA or return to Australia? Surely a certificate of employment is all she needs. Most companies in SA anyway do not issue references in writing , only a certificate stating that the person worked at such a company as ... from ... to .... What she might need is a certificate showing that she does not have a police record and that, she can apply for at any police station. it might take her awhile to receive it though as the papers will have to go to Pretoria and bureaucracy in this country is very slow. Good luck with your documentation. Nelinha


----------

